# South Wales Borderers



## milford_lass (Aug 21, 2010)

My Uncle Freddie served with the SWB in the second world war and died of his injuries on 9th July 1944 during the occupation of the D-Day landing's.
Last year while i was watching the RemberancePoppy Service on the telly, they paid tribute to Dame Vera Lynn then did a part about the D-Day landing's, a gentleman by the name of Bill Evans spoke about the awful time the SWB had getting from the landing crafts to the beach and then off the beach with shells hitting all over. He then spoke about a friend known to him as 36JONES he was a hell of a boy he said always smiling and cracking jokes, Mr. Evans said they were pushing forward and came to Sully Chateau, it had a long drive up to it and there was a heavy gun right up the middle by the chateau and the drive was surrounded by trees, they were told to make their way up straddled about 8 feet apart either side of this road, he said one shell would kill ten men it was awful. He then went on to say a shot came over hit a tree and the wood had hit 36 JONES in the face near his temple which also took part of his cheek away i used my field dressing to stop his bleeding which was wrong really he said cos i was without one but you don't think of that at the time. He said he tied it as tight as he cud and then his seargent shouted come on Evans leave him for the stretcher's, Bill said i had to leave him see cos they had the right to shoot me if i didnt obey orders, With that they showed Mr Evans walking through a graveyard in Normandy and I said to my daughter Uncle Freddie is buried there thats Ryes War Cemetary in Bayeux, as Mr. Evans finished talking the camera showed him singing the Welsh National Anthem and then the camera spanned round and there was my Uncle Freddie's Grave. well i emailed the BBC to get in touch with Mr Evans and on 24th May this year my Rob and I met Bill and his wife Pat Rob and I hired a cottage ten minutes away from were Bill lives he just celebrated his 89th Birthday so i baked him a fruit cake and iced it with the SWB cake topper he was over the moon and I also bought him a leek brooch because he didnt wear one in picture's i saw of him, he asked were i got it from because Bill had only ever seen one before and that was worn by Prince Charles, Bill said he had tried to find my family for 65 years but because he only new my uncle as 36JONES, thats how they used to call them no first name was used becos of so many common names in the army, so through me watching the Rememberance service every year we found each other. Bill said it's like I have know you for year's, please keep in touch and the last thing he said before he left to go home was, please tell your family I tried my best, and i thanked him again.

here is a link to see Bill talking about the war.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8086448.stm


milford_lass


----------



## Hollis (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you for the story.  One of my memorable experience in Whales was visiting their museum.   

H.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you for the touching story and the link to the video.

Silky


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Aug 25, 2010)

*kudos!!*


----------

